# Hayling mini meet Sunday 26th October



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wookie and I are happy to organise a little mini meet, we can each sign in 3 guests so hopefully 6 people would like to join us. 

Guest rate is Â£35.....first come first served


----------



## Swinger (Aug 28, 2014)

Stick me down for this please Gordon. Always up for a game by the coast.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 28, 2014)

Having said that I'm happy not to play if there is someone who wants a game but hasn't been down before.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 28, 2014)

FCFS Steve..you're in  :thup:


----------



## Swinger (Aug 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			FCFS Steve..you're in  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

All good mate. I'll look forward to it.


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd love a game if thats ok, hopefully I won't be ill this time!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 28, 2014)

So far we have.........

1 Drive4show
2 Wookie
3 Swinger
4 SaintHacker
5 Merv79
6 Robobum

Only 2 spaces left


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2014)

Would have loved to Gordon, but in sunny Spain.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			So far we have.........

1 Drive4show
2 Wookie
3 Swinger
4 SaintHacker
5 Merv79
6 Robobum

Only 2 spaces left
		
Click to expand...

I'll take one of those if I may please Gordon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2014)

Gutted - working that day


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			So far we have.........

1 Drive4show
2 Wookie
3 Swinger
4 SaintHacker
5 Merv79
6 Robobum
7 Blue in Munich


Only 1 space left
		
Click to expand...

Any takers for the last space?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll join you if the tee time is suitable.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 28, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			I'll join you if the tee time is suitable.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing agreed yet but it won't be early as some of the guys will have a bit of a drive.....expect late morning/midday ish.....any good for you?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Nothing agreed yet but it won't be early as some of the guys will have a bit of a drive.....expect late morning/midday ish.....any good for you?
		
Click to expand...

I'll give it some thought, as I was planning on an 8 ish tee time.If I can persuade the missus to come down for the day with the kids could do the midday.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 28, 2014)

Count me in or as first reserve.  Many thanks. 

Love Hayling.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			So far we have.........

1 Drive4show
2 Wookie
3 Swinger
4 SaintHacker
5 Merv79
6 Robobum
7 Blue in Munich
8 Snelly

Wrighty1874 as a possible reserve
		
Click to expand...

All spaces gone now.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Only just seen this so maybe next time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 29, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			Only just seen this so maybe next time.
		
Click to expand...

Would you like me to stick you down as a reserve?


----------



## rikkitikk (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you put me as a reserve please as Hayling is on my to play list?

Thank you

Rich


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 29, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Would you like me to stick you down as a reserve?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please, that would be great.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 29, 2014)

Closing this off now as all 8 spaces are filled with wrighty, srixon and rikkitikk as reserves.

Will arrange a time nearer the date and let everyone know.

Thanks everyone  :thup:


----------



## Piece (Aug 29, 2014)

Bugger, bit late on the keyboard with this one. Happy to be fourth reserve


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 29, 2014)

No problem Piece, will give you a shout if required  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2014)

D4S, I have just got an invite to the Captain's Lunch at my place on the same date, and Mrs BiM has suggested it would be nice if we wentâ€¦...  As you've got 4 reserves on standby, can I reluctantly withdraw please?  Apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 18, 2014)

No problem Blue, obviously this won't go down against you for future invites  

wrighty...as 1st reserve are you still available?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 4, 2014)

Robobum has unfortunately had to drop out so a space is available.

Waiting for wrighty to confirm if he is OK to take Blue's place, next in line is rikkitikk then srixon so if you guys can let me know if still interested??


----------



## User20205 (Oct 4, 2014)

Stick me down as a reserve after pierce if you get a few more drop outs, cheers Gordon:thup:

Hope myrtle is good


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 4, 2014)

Will do Nick.

Myrtle is great, just been reading the thread about the wet weather at home today. I was sat on the veranda overlooking the beach having breakfast, it's a scorcher here today! But I'm sure you didn't want to know that


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 4, 2014)

Let my spot go, as I've qualified for the Warwickshire Union of golf winter league, so will probably be spending most weekend in golf matches.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm still available to play.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 5, 2014)

Couple of changes to the line up, we now have confirmed:

1. Drive4show
2. Merv79
3. Wookie
4. Swinger
5. Snelly
6. Therod
7. Sainthacker
8. srixon1

rikkitikk and piece as reserves.


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 10, 2014)

Afraid I'm going to have to pull out, my partner has had to pull out of our winter league match this weekend and our replay date is the 26th. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Afraid I'm going to have to pull out, my partner has had to pull out of our winter league match this weekend and our replay date is the 26th. Thanks anyway.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Paul, thanks for letting me know.

We now have......

1. Drive4show
2. Merv79
3. Wookie
4. Swinger
5. Snelly
6. Therod
7. srixon1
8. rikkitikk


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Will we be having any sort of competition on the day?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nothing planned but can always stick a couple of quid in the middle. These Hayling affairs have been known to end up in the local curry house


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 12, 2014)

If someone drops out and piece can't make it. I can get to Haylong in about 300 minutes


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			If someone drops out and piece can't make it. I can get to Haylong in about *300* minutes 

Click to expand...

No problem, I'll make sure I give you 5 hours notice


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 12, 2014)

Whoops 30 minutes 

Silly fat fingers


----------



## Chisteve (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi just spotted this if spare place comes up would like to play

I'm in Chichester, it looks a good course and is very highly regarded locally

If you are a member, perhaps we could arrange a round sometime 

I'm a member at Goodwood if you wanted to play the downs 

Steve


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2014)

Chisteve said:



			Hi just spotted this if spare place comes up would like to play

I'm in Chichester, it looks a good course and is very highly regarded locally

If you are a member, perhaps we could arrange a round sometime 

I'm a member at Goodwood if you wanted to play the downs 

Steve
		
Click to expand...

Hi Steve

Sure no problem, keep an eye on the thread and I'll give you a shout if anyone else drops out. Always welcome to come down to Hayling anyway, being a links it always plays really well in the winter.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Gordon.

It is with great regret that I have got to withdraw from this.  We are currently house hunting in Yorkshire and have several properties to look at and the weekend when this golf game is on has now been earmarked for this. 

Sincere apologies - I hate cancelling things that I have already said yes to but in this instance, it cannot be helped. 

Best regards,


Snelly.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2014)

Now *that* is the way to pull out of a meet!!


----------



## Snelly (Oct 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Now *that* is the way to pull out of a meet!!


Click to expand...



Not another house - thinking of moving!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 14, 2014)

No problem Dave, does this mean good news on your career change??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 14, 2014)

Latest update:



drive4show said:



			1. Drive4show
2. Merv79
3. Wookie
4. Swinger
5. piece
6. Therod
7. srixon1
8. rikkitikk
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Snelly (Oct 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			No problem Dave, does this mean good news on your career change??  

Click to expand...

Not yet, all still a work in progress. Wraith not yet on order!


----------



## rikkitikk (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi guys

I am afraid I am going to have to withdraw as I am going to be away with work. I was really looking forward to this so am miffed. I will keep an eye out for any invites in the future as this was going to be my first taste of playing on a links course!

Sorry

Rich


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2014)

drive4show said:



			We now have......

1. Drive4show
2. Merv79
3. Wookie
4. Swinger
5. paperboy
6. Therod
7. srixon1
8. piece
		
Click to expand...

Another drop out so paperboy is in with chisteve as reserve. Just over a week away so can you all confirm you still OK please?


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 16, 2014)

Unless I break my leg or am dying will be there!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 16, 2014)

I will still be there.

Any idea of a start time yet as I have at least a 90 minute drive to get there.


----------



## wookie (Oct 16, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			I will still be there.

Any idea of a start time yet as I have at least a 90 minute drive to get there.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like there is another group / society going off from 11 til 1130 so suggest either just before or just after that. What do you reckon Gordon?


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 16, 2014)

wookie said:



			Looks like there is another group / society going off from 11 til 1130 so suggest either just before or just after that. What do you reckon Gordon?
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget that it is the first day after the clocks go back, so it will be darker one hour earlier than usual.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2014)

wookie said:



			Looks like there is another group / society going off from 11 til 1130 so suggest either just before or just after that. What do you reckon Gordon?
		
Click to expand...




srixon 1 said:



			Don't forget that it is the first day after the clocks go back, so it will be darker one hour earlier than usual.
		
Click to expand...

The tee opens up to members again at 11:40 and is clear for the rest of the day after that. 4hrs before sunset is 12:52 on the sheet. As these meets often end up with a curry can I suggest meeting for bacon roll at 11am then tee off around midday followed by a curry?

If everyone is happy with that let me know. Also, bring a towel for a shower in case of inclement weather as the club doesn't supply them.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 16, 2014)

drive4show said:



			The tee opens up to members again at 11:40 and is clear for the rest of the day after that. 4hrs before sunset is 12:52 on the sheet. As these meets often end up with a curry can I suggest meeting for bacon roll at 11am then tee off around midday followed by a curry?

If everyone is happy with that let me know. Also, bring a towel for a shower in case of inclement weather as the club doesn't supply them.
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me.


----------



## wookie (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds good to me but probably won't be staying for curry as mrs wookie has been making noises about number of longer golf days recently.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 20, 2014)

Just seen the long range weather looks good for sunday cloudy but dry. Unlike Saturday that looks like rain.


----------



## Swinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds good to me Gordon. I'm sure I will be able to fit in a little curry afterwards! 
Looking forward to the day.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 23, 2014)

Can those that have not yet done so please confirm you are still OK for this?


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 23, 2014)

Golf and curry sounds like a perfect Sunday afternoon/Evening.

See everyone around 11


----------



## User20205 (Oct 23, 2014)

All good for me gordon:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 23, 2014)

therod said:



			All good for me gordon:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you travelling over with me and Andy?  If so, 10am at mine?


----------



## User20205 (Oct 23, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Are you travelling over with me and Andy?  If so, 10am at mine?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please Gordon, see you then.


----------



## Piece (Oct 27, 2014)

drive4show said:



			The tee opens up to members again at 11:40 and is clear for the rest of the day after that. 4hrs before sunset is 12:52 on the sheet. As these meets often end up with a curry can I suggest meeting for bacon roll at 11am then tee off around midday followed by a curry?

If everyone is happy with that let me know. Also, bring a towel for a shower in case of inclement weather as the club doesn't supply them.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Gordon for the invite and to the rest for an enjoyable day. Really liked the course! Sorry I had to bail on the curry. 

I left my putter in the sea to cool off - it was so hot!


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks to Gordon and Simon for organising a good day out at the sea side and the curry afterwards. Always a pleasure to play at Hayling.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cheers guys for coming down, seems like everyone had a good day which is what it's all about. 

Matt......thanks for the putting lesson


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 27, 2014)

Just like to add my thanks as well too Simon and Gordon for another brilliant afternoon on the links.
Sorry to Gordon who was my partner against Andy and Matt who gave us a bit off a thumping.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 27, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Sorry to Gordon who was my partner against Andy and Matt who gave us a bit off a thumping.
		
Click to expand...


There was no need to bring that up  :sbox:


Seriously though, as you had the overall winning score, maybe it should be me apologising to you


----------



## Swinger (Oct 27, 2014)

Very fun day out guys. Always a nice venue Hayling. 
Nice catching up with some old faces and meeting some new ones. 

Many thanks to Gordon and Simon for sorting this out and signing us in, Also thanks to Nick, Steve and Simon for the game.


----------



## wookie (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep that was a fun day out - cheers for the company everyone.  Still smiled most of the way round despite my mainly terrible golf; although I think i had one birdie - not sure of its impact on our match though


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 28, 2014)

A great day out, and Swinger taught me a few new swear words


----------

